# 80 amp 120/208 panel wired 277/ 480 volts



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

This was probably one of the worst violations I ever came across. Just shows how cheap some guys out there really are, can't afford the right panel and breakers . Stop smoking crack with the downpayment.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

mother of god...would a 120v breaker even operate at 277? would it roast or not trip properly or what?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> mother of god...would a 120v breaker even operate at 277? would it roast or not trip properly or what?


It depends on fault current. If the transformer can't provide that much fault current, it will probably work. If there's a short down stream very close to the panel downstream and transformer can provide a lot of current, the breaker will open, but continue to arc and it something will vaporize within the panel.


----------

